# 1970's Falcon Olympic - Worth?



## Tequila Joe (May 30, 2004)

*1970's Falcon Olympic - Need help with History.*

I have the oppurtunity to puchase a very mint condition late 1970's (I believe) Falcon Olympic. This bike was stored for the last 29 of 30 years or so. It is definatly in prestine condition. It has the original, "Falcon" brand tires that are barley used. The original brake pads are only slightly worn. I would be surprised if this bike was ridden for more than 200 miles in total. The paint, stickers, seat & handle bar tape are vitually perfect. It even has the "Designed by Ernie Clemente" stickers.

As for the spec, it has Shimano Titlist derailleurs, Weinmann 750 center pull brakes w/ rubber hoods, Weinmann rims, Sugino cranks, SR stem, the frame is Reynolds 531.

Does anyone know anything about this bike? Year? Worth? History? It seems like the Olympics was the commuter model & the Cote d'Azure was the racing bike perhaps sharing the same frame. I've found a few links to some information but information is very sparse. The best link I've found thus far is below.

http://www.classicrendezvous.com/British/Falcon/Falcon_cat_1.htm

Any help or information you can give would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you

Tequila


----------



## curlybike (Jan 23, 2002)

If nothing else, it is a great frame to hang modern stuff on to. How many speeds in the rear? If it has 5, the frame will need to be stretched in width 10 mm, which will be quite a bit. If it has 6 it should only need to be stretched 2mm per side or 4mm total, not a problem.


----------



## Tequila Joe (May 30, 2004)

It's a 5 speed cassete. I'm debating if I would just run it as a commuter with only new tires, tubes & clipless pedals or bolt on new parts until you made me aware of the 10mm stretch needed to the frame. I think this has decided the outcome of the way I run this bike. 

I am still trying to accertain the value of this bike so I can counter offer my brother-in-law. He wants $300 CDN dollars.

What would you pay for this bke? Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## curlybike (Jan 23, 2002)

What you pay is dependent on what you want to do. $300 CDN is fairly high even if you keep it as is. If you are going to modenize it, you have to consider the price of a modern low line road bike vs what it will cost you to modernize this one. At that rate, you should be willing to accept it as a gift, only. You could consider any thing you give him a donation.


----------



## RedMenace (Jan 28, 2004)

*Don't worry about 130. You can make 126 easy.*



Tequila Joe said:


> It's a 5 speed cassete. I'm debating if I would just run it as a commuter with only new tires, tubes & clipless pedals or bolt on new parts until you made me aware of the 10mm stretch needed to the frame. I think this has decided the outcome of the way I run this bike.
> 
> I am still trying to accertain the value of this bike so I can counter offer my brother-in-law. He wants $300 CDN dollars.
> 
> What would you pay for this bke? Anyone have any suggestions?


Just screw a 7-speed Nashbar or Sunrace freewheel on there and you'll have a nice "modern" bike.

$300 Canadian is way too much. I'd give $50 for it just to have an interesting project bike, but anything over that would require that you have a personal interest in this specific bike than transcends rational economic considerations.


----------



## Tequila Joe (May 30, 2004)

Folks,

Thanks for the insight. I thought 300 was kinda high and this confirms it. I will first consider it as a "gift" in repayment for items borrowed that never seem to get returned on time. If he is set on getting some cash for it, I'll see if he would take 50 Canadian Peso's. 

Question. Would screwing in a 7 speed cassette require a change to the chain & front chain rings as well? There are posts on the MTBReview forums that outlined this need for mountian bike components. I'm just wondering if this is the case for road bikes as well.

Thanks,

Tequila


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

Tequila Joe said:


> Folks,
> 
> Thanks for the insight. I thought 300 was kinda high and this confirms it. I will first consider it as a "gift" in repayment for items borrowed that never seem to get returned on time. If he is set on getting some cash for it, I'll see if he would take 50 Canadian Peso's.
> 
> ...


 Installing a 7-speed *casette* would require changing the rear hub, since this one doesn't use a casette, it uses a *freewheel*. 

Sometimes the narrower chains required for this type of conversion (this will be an 8-speed chain, BTW) are able to get caught between the rings, so you may need to replace either the rings or the complete crankset. Or you may not need to replace anything.


----------



## mr_e (Oct 21, 2003)

*Chain*

KMC ofers a $10 Z chain for use w/ 5, 6 and 7 speed systems. Wider then an 8 speed and without the funny ramping on the plates. You can use a fancier 8 speed, but youd spend more cash with porrer results.


----------

